# Roy



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Feeling a bit bad that I am unable to draw at the moment, so thought I would post something a little different.
It's a drawing I did of a of a friend of mine a few years back, his son wanted it done for his mum.
He was a great guy, well respected, loved by all and will always be remembered.

Have to do it in two sets of 3, as it only allows 5 uploads at once.
I will also add a link to the slide show I made for them.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Next 3

Slide show: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pswn20VS3IA


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's beautiful Carl..both the drawing and the video are very well done. I am sorry for the loss of your friend..He looks like someone who had a great personality.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful Carl. I know his son's Mom will cherish this portrait forever. What a wonderful gift you have given her.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> That's beautiful Carl..both the drawing and the video are very well done. I am sorry for the loss of your friend..He looks like someone who had a great personality.


Thank you chanda, he was one of the nicest guys you could ever hope to meet, some great memories.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Beautiful Carl. I know his son's Mom will cherish this portrait forever. What a wonderful gift you have given her.


Thank you Terry.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome Carl.. I forgot about this drawing.. but I remember how well it was done when I first saw it. A joy to revisit! 

D


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Awesome Carl.. I forgot about this drawing.. but I remember how well it was done when I first saw it. A joy to revisit!
> 
> D


Thanks David.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Really amazing job, its more than a simple draw, you can almost notice every feeling in there, nice art piece.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

FanKi said:


> Really amazing job, its more than a simple draw, you can almost notice every feeling in there, nice art piece.


Thank you FanKi.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

nice and smooth


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

stanya said:


> nice and smooth


Thank you Stanya.


----------



## Matteo (Jun 6, 2014)

cmj 1972, how did you create your profile picture? It's animated! I know it has nothing to do with this topic, but it's really amazing!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Just an animated gif.. Hope you didn't mind me answering Carl 

D


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Matteo said:


> cmj 1972, how did you create your profile picture? It's animated! I know it has nothing to do with this topic, but it's really amazing!


I didn't create it, I borrowed it from somewhere...DA I think.
David is correct in saying it's a animated GIF, but honestly have no idea what that means.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

An animated GIF is basically 8-10 (Or more) small pictures layered on top of each other (much like cartoons of old.) They play in the order they are laid up... giving the illusion of movement. It's very similar to when we were kids.. and in the corner of a book drawing a picture of a stick man (or bird or whatever) in slightly offset positions.. page after page.. and then when you flipped through the pages you saw a "movie" (thus where the word came from) 

HTH

D


----------

